# Critique Possible QH Purchase



## The Robyn (Mar 10, 2012)

Hey all~ I'm in the process of trading my mare for this gelding. He's a Youth Halter Champ and I think he's nice looking but I want to know what YOU think.
















Thank you!


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Well he's pretty, except he toes out in all four feet and is sickle hocked. Something about his hooves worry me but I can't see them very well. I'd also like to see less upright, short pasterns. I wonder how he achieved championship status. Is this what I hear about all the time, with halter horses? Maybe they are a little more lenient, with youth showing.

Lizzie


----------



## lovexlaugh (Feb 18, 2013)

He looks very nice, but I agree with Feathered Feet, his hooves are a bit odd.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Seems to me like his front half and back half don't match. I can't put my finger on why though. Maybe its his steep withers that are throwing me off?

I'd pass him up just because of those feet though. I won't touch a QH with tooth pick legs.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

The Robyn said:


> Hey all~ I'm in the process of trading my mare for this gelding. He's a Youth Halter Champ and I think he's nice looking but I want to know what YOU think.
> View attachment 222314
> 
> 
> ...


Can you post some conformation photos for us? I would love to give you a good critique, but will only do it if you can get us some good photos


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

There's something not quite right about him. I can't quite put my finger on it. 
He is sickle hocked, but not too badly. 
His front and back end just don't match. I think that's why he looks not quite right to me.


----------



## The Robyn (Mar 10, 2012)

*Thanks *

Unfortunately, some of the halter judges like the upright pasterns. I have another Paint gelding with the same pasterns and he was popular in halter shows. I personally don't like them. I will get some additional pictures when I go out to try him. He's currently owned by a farrier, so I hope his hooves look better in person. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

The feet look short and with under run heels.. at least from what I can see.

His legs look a bit twiggy but other than that he has a nice short body with a big booty.

Which horse are you trading for him?


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

i dont know why everyone hates his feet-- hes got really nice bare feet! 

a little sickled but his overall balance is nice.


----------



## The Robyn (Mar 10, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> The feet look short and with under run heels.. at least from what I can see.
> 
> His legs look a bit twiggy but other than that he has a nice short body with a big booty.
> 
> Which horse are you trading for him?


I'm trading my Paint mare for him of everything works out.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

He has some upright pasterns, sickle hocks and built just like a QH mare I had, smooth as silk, judges loved her but soreness problems by the bucket. Beautiful horse, may stay sound with a heavy show schedule or may not, your call.


----------



## The Robyn (Mar 10, 2012)

*No Go*

The person I was supposed to trade with got mad when I said I was concerned about his pasterns. I decided to cancel the whole transaction because she was so eager to trade her horse, own son of Mr Yella Fella, for my unproven mare. Guess it wasn't meant to be!


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Sounds like they knew there was an issue (possible unsoundness already) and that was why they got mad. Sounds a little odd that they would get mad over your questions and why they would be so eager to trade for an unproven horse.


----------



## MyBrandy (Jan 19, 2011)

May I ask what you were planning to do with that horse? Riding or showing halter? He has extremely upright pasterns.. that may bring on issues sooner or later.. arthritis resulting in ringbone due to excessive concussion.. If you were planning to ride him - I think you can find a horse with much nicer legs, so let the lady keep her "Yella Fella" son.. I am not seeing a sound horse in him for the long haul..


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

This is whats considerd a good halter horse v









































Hypp anyone?









I see nothing pleasing about any of thoughts horses.

now these are nice horses that SHOULD be in the halter ring

































The halter judges really need to judge on conformation not what every they think is good conformation. Thoughts halter horses cant 'do' anything.


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

His pasterns are extremely upright. Like, straight


----------



## Red Pepper (Jun 24, 2013)

I agree with KigerQueen, I don't like a mountain of a horse standing on his tiptoes. A horse that size should have a good leg under him. 

It's a crime what halter horse breeders have been doing for years. They are not responsible, thoughtful people, in my opinion. They are breeding disposable horses who have limited uses. The only thing those people seem to care about is titles and money. But a horse can live for 30 years +, and should have a happy life. Halter horses like the ones KigerQueen displayed are destined to either breed more useless halter horses, or be sold to the kill buyers, if no one dumb enough to buy them for riding can be found, it's just incredibly sad.


----------



## Red Pepper (Jun 24, 2013)

and that left front hoof, is really weird. His coffin bone can't possibly be lining up with the angle of his hoof wall. I would guess he has laminitis already, and I forget what its called when the laminitis and coffin bone go separate ways, (been years since I had horses, I'm rediscovering the lingo), but its really, really bad, and he looks like that to me.


----------



## The Robyn (Mar 10, 2012)

*Thanks *

Hey all...thanks for the advice. The seller was offended when I mentioned the horse's extreme upright pasterns, so I cancelled the whole transaction. Nobody would be willing to trade a Mr Yella Fella gelding for an unproven mare unless something was wrong with the gelding IMO. Thanks again. I've decided to keep my mare


----------

